# Calendrier Iphone : virer UN événement Facebook



## PascalDegut (20 Septembre 2017)

Je trouve l'application Calendriers en association avec les événements Facebook assez peu pratique

Déjà, de base, si quelqu'un m'invite sur un événement, cet événement s'affiche sur mon calendrier par défaut, alors que je n'ai pas répondu que je participerai ou même que je suis intéressé.

Autre chose : une fois que cet événement est présent dans mon calendrier, il m'est très difficile de le retirer :
Pourtant, pour les événements que je crée moi-même, c'est très simple. Il y a un bouton en bas"supprimer l'événement", 

Mais ce n'est pas le cas pour les événements Facebook.
Il y a un bouton "voir sur Facebook", mais trop souvent le bouton ne fonctionne pas.
Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas. J'ai viré Safari, j'utilise Google, peut-être que c'est pour ça, mais bon.

Et même s'il fonctionne, il faut vraiment que je fasse "ne participe pas", "ne plus suivre", "0 notification", que je redémarre le calendrier 2-3 fois pour le voir disparaître.
Bref, saoulant de le faire pour chaque événement.

On parle quand même d'une synchronisation Facebook-Calendrier Apple, qui existe depuis au moins 2010. Pourquoi est-ce si peu ergonomique ?

Alors vous me direz "le problème c'est Facebook pas Apple", bah du coup il n'existe aucun paramétrage de la sorte qui me permette d'appliquer un cas par défaut.
Mettons de côté le bug du bouton, pourquoi Apple ne propose simplement pas une suppression pure et simple d'un événement, quel qu'il soit


Je ne dis pas que je suis un expert, et s'il y a un truc que j'ignore, je vous remercie de me communiquer la chose.
Merci


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Septembre 2017)

Pour supprimer les évènements facebook, tu dois bien passer par l'application facebook.
Et de mémoire, effectivement tu dois mettre "ne participe pas"


----------

